# 12 string acoustic tuning



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a 1984 Hohner 12 string. Should it be tuned to standard pitch, or a full tone lower, as I have been so far?


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I keep my Tanglewood tuned to concert pitch but I have it strung with 8's.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope this helps.

12-String Acoustic Guitar: How To Tune the 12-String Guitar Lesson 2


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, folks.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a 1971 Eko Ranger XII (with a chrome tailpiece) and tune it to standard 440. But like Jacko, I too have light gauge strings on it. I've been using Martin bronze strings on it.

TD


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I have a Cort 12-string and I keep it on standard tuning,...never had a problem in 11 years,...stays in tune quite well.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I keep mine tuned to Eb, just to be safe....use a capo if I need to 

I think it sounds better too


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

like Thorton above...i keep (well kept, until i moved out) my dad's Eko Ranger in standard, cuz thats they way he wanted it...

when i had my own Takamine EF385...i kept it at 1/2 step down...

my doubleneck spends most of the time 1/2 step down...but i think its currently at standard pitch...

thats my set up FWIW


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> I have a 1984 Hohner 12 string. Should it be tuned to standard pitch, or a full tone lower, as I have been so far?


It's difficult to say without assessing the instrument. It will be safe to tune it down, how far is a matter of taste and safety for the integrity of the instrument. Unless you can document it otherwise (eg catalogue descriptions), chances are it was designed, at least superficially, to be tuned to standard with the light gauge strings of its day, but over time an instrument can give in to its stresses and benefit from less string tension. If it were mine and I wanted to tune it to standard I would work up to it and take careful measurements and keep a close eye on it for a sinking top, changing neck relief, bridge lifting, and rising strings. Still unsure?...take it to a tech/luthier for assessment. If you like it where it's tuned, ie down a full tone, and it plays and sounds great to you, then "Bob's your uncle".

My 12 string is tuned variously, but usually either standard or a half tone low. I like a lower tuning on several guitars to suit my vocal range with the ease of open chords. It was designed for standard with light gauge strings as it has a 12 fret neck, and X brace shifted forward. I shopped for years for a 12 string before I bit the bullet and bought this one. It's alternately a cannon or a choir of angels, but in open G it's both. I'd clone it if I could.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

